# any intrest



## speedwheeler (Aug 7, 2004)

i have a 1985 nissan 720 4x4 ext cab pickup that was used as a mud truck and was wondering if any one needs parts i need cash bad so i'm trying to find a market for this thing the body and frame are rough but that motor is tight revs to 7000 easy carb is great trans and t case are great

broke


----------



## boosterxb (Jul 11, 2008)

do you have fender flares, and how much for the carb.


----------



## speedwheeler (Aug 7, 2004)

did you read the date on the post it's 3 years old but no flares and the carb deans junkyard in brainerd mn might still have it


----------



## marthaspears (Jul 31, 2008)

sell some of your parts in ebay or post your ad in craigslist, tell then you're seling your stuff...


----------

